# Ate Chocolate...



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Tonight my little 14 pound Ruby got into chocolate covered licorice *someone* left out. We dont think it was more then 4-5 ounces worth. We arent sure if its dark or milk though were pretty sure its milk as we arent fans of dark chocolate. 

For some reason its my fault though...even though its not my really my dog (I choose food and walk her where as my granny pays her vet bills) so really, she should be the one who makes sure she cant get into anything. But for some reason its my fault.

How much chocolate could it take to kill a dog her size? We just noticed the bag open and she ate it when we werent home we are assuming (as she wont dare touch food left out when we are home) between 3pm-4:30pm. Shes acting normal that I can tell. 

6 years ago she ate 4 of those advent calenders where you eat a piece of chocolate a day until the New Year. She didnt even get the runs from that nor needed a vet visit.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, from what I hear licorice can even give humans the runny poops, so you can probably look forward to that, especially combined with chocolate.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Geez*

I'm not sure, but call an emergency vet near you and ask. They will tell you.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

It is dark chocolate that is not good for them, and it sometimes comes out ugly one way or the other. Call your vet for fortitude, but I have never had any trouble with it. Finn ate a whole pan of brownies once with no response.

I hope all is OK.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I called the emergency vet as the regular vets here are all closed. They wont give me ANY information unless I bring her in for a $169 exam. They wouldnt even tell me how much chocolate is deadly and what to watch for. I finally decided to google it but each site says something slightly varied from the previous site


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

•Milk Chocolate: A toxic dose is one ounce for each one pound of body weight.
•Semi-Sweet Chocolate: A toxic dose is one ounce for each three pounds of body weight.
•Dark Chocolate: A toxic dose is one ounce for each nine pounds of body weight"


"The toxins contained in chocolate affect the nervous and cardiovascular systems, among others. Symptoms can include:

•Hyperactivity
•Increased Heart Rate
•Restlessness and Pacing
•Panting and Salivation
•Muscle Tremors
•Seizures
•Vomiting
•Diarrhea
•Excessive Urination
Pets who ingest large amounts of chocolate often suffer serious gastrointestinal upset that can last for several days, so supportive care like nutritional supplementation and subcutaneous fluid injections, is often necessary.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought dark chocolate was more toxic than milk chocolate..........


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Madison, ate nutella wrap this summer.. She took it off the counter when I was dealing with something else.. It was Hazelnut and dark choc. There was a lot on it.. So I instantly looked up info on it.. I was scared out of my whitz.. 
She was fine, besides having a bit of the runs for a day then was back to normal the next.. If she had gotten sick I would have taken her in.. Thank God she was fine.. If I have to leave something she will try to steal I'll put it in the microwave, until I am ready for it.. That way I know my babies are safe from eating something they shouldn't.. :/


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

These numbers make more sense to me. It is dark chocolate that is more toxic. Dog Chocolate Poisoning - Chocolate Poisoning Treatments for Dogs | petMD


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I dunno if this works or not, but here's a calculator for chocolate and how much is toxic.

http://www.askavetquestion.com/chocolate_toxicity.php


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My daughter's vet said baker's choc. is worse than milk choc. 

How is she now? For a little dog it is more dangerous, obviously. My sister's JRT ate a bag of Hershey's kisses, foil and all and was fine.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ninde'Gold said:


> I dunno if this works or not, but here's a calculator for chocolate and how much is toxic.
> 
> Chocolate Toxicity Calculator - Dog ate chocolate? Find Poisonous dose.


 
That's a good calculator!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I tried it. It said for a 14lb dog it was Severe.

I put in Tucker's weight (85lbs) and it said "NONE" (but to still keep an eye out for signs!)


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Most brands of chocolate have very little cocoa, and therefore, is far less toxic. Bakers chocolate is the worst. 

I had a schnauzer as a kid that ate a pail of Halloween candy and was fine.

Considering this was a chocolate covered item vs. a solid chocolate item, I suspect the dog will be fine ... but you have to do what you're comfortable with - even of that means a $169 vet exam. Or try calling animal poison control. I think it's a $50 phone call.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I did call poison control for $85. All they told me was to take her to the vet...so I wasted that money when I could of used it for an exam.

She seems okay. I am 90% sure it was milk chocolate. That calculator says 5 ounces of milk is enough to get a severe reaction yet Ninde Golds information said to calculate an ounce per pound so that would mean 14 ounces would be enough to kill her..


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Lincoln_16 said:


> *I did call poison control for $85.* All they told me was to take her to the vet...so I wasted that money when I could of used it for an exam.


When did Poison Control start charging for information?

Also - it's poison control info for humans. Not surprised they wouldn't have info about dogs.

Did you read the ingredients on the licorice package? It might not have even contained any cocoa.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> When did Poison Control start charging for information?
> 
> Also - it's poison control info for humans. Not surprised they wouldn't have info about dogs.
> 
> Did you read the ingredients on the licorice package? It might not have even contained any cocoa.


It was licorice dipped in chocolate. I just wasnt 100% sure if it was milk or dark chocolate. I am inclined to think milk as the rest of what we go was milk.

Home I was told by the husband the wife usually only uses dark chocolate on request. There was no information on if it was milk or dark, red or black licorice. Just had a company name/phone number


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> When did Poison Control start charging for information?
> 
> Also - it's poison control info for humans. Not surprised they wouldn't have info about dogs.
> 
> Did you read the ingredients on the licorice package? It might not have even contained any cocoa.


There is a poison control for animals too! They do charge but work well with your vet (I've had people bring in pets and give me their case number with poison control). Their phone number is *(888) 426-4435.* Definitely a number that pet owners should keep handy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

IowaGold said:


> There is a poison control for animals too! They do charge but work well with your vet (I've had people bring in pets and give me their case number with poison control). Their phone number is *(888) 426-4435.* Definitely a number that pet owners should keep handy.


Thank you! I wonder if it works here in Canada. 

** I just tried - and it does!!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Just an update, Ruby is still acting normal. Its about 22 hours since she ate it


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Glad to read that Ruby seems to be fine. Continued good thoughts for Ruby.


----------

